# Dell N5010 Function keys



## kzmughal (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi
I just bought a Dell N5010 laptop. Everything is excellent except one annoying feature. All function keys have secondary priority. Instead the less-used quick-launch actions have priority. Example: F5 is for screen brightness - so in IE when I want to refresh the web-page, I have to press Fn+F5. Similarly for closing a window I have to press Fn+Alt+F4, instead of the normal Alt+F4.
Very annoying - please would appreciate if someone can help me if they know how to disable/reverse it & get it to work as normal.
Thanks


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF check the manual it should give you the info


----------



## love4php (Jul 9, 2010)

to enable function key goto bios config ( setup )!!!


----------



## kzmughal (Jul 7, 2010)

Hi
I found the solution for reversing the Fn keys on Dell N5010 from the User manual.
It can be done either from the Bios or from the Windows Mobility Center program - I used the latter: Press Windows key + "X". When it opens the Win Mob Center, in the Function key row, choose 'Function key' as the Fn Key behaviour. Voila - it's back to business. :grin:


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi glad you got it sorted


----------

